# B&Q Clearance - Karcher Accessories / Garden Hoses



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Just popped into a local to office B&Q to find quite a few garden hoses and Karcher accessories on Clearance. 

I picked up a Karcher T Racer patio head for £10 but plenty of replacement garden hoses on sale too.

No doubt very dependent upon the store, but might be worth a quick look if you are in need of hose or Karcher accessories.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

cheers dude! i'm in the market for an hose at the minute so this was perfect! off to pick it up on my way home  http://www.diy.com/rooms/karcher-primo-flex-hose-l20m/200342_BQ.prd


----------

